
Low levels of marijuana smoke exposure actually improves lung function - lisper
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22235088
======
DrScump
Your choice of title makes it factually incorrect. It does not _improve_ lung
function except at _very_ low levels, and even that only applies to exhalation
volume for the first second. In fact, more than 1 joint every few days caused
a pronounced _decrease_ in lung function.

Hence the conclusion: " _Occasional and low cumulative marijuana use_ was
_not_ associated with _adverse_ effects on pulmonary function.

Nothing there indicates or implies improvement.

~~~
lisper
See:

[http://examine.com/supplements/Marijuana/](http://examine.com/supplements/Marijuana/)

"While smoking per se is seen as negative, infusions of THC enhance lung
function and acute usage of marijuana as joints seem to confer more benefit to
lung function than drawbacks."

